# 7-year-old having headaches almost every day - Where to start?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My 7.5-year-old son has been complaining of a headache almost every day for the past 2 or 3 weeks. His teacher even mentioned it to me in an email. He says nothing is going on in his life that is stressing him, and he is a VERY open child, talks to me about everything usually. That's not to say that he couldn't be hiding something from me, but he seems extremely happy still, so I really think it's just a physical problem. He tells me the pain is in his forehead area, it's not behind his eyes at all, and it sometimes is so bad that he "almost has a breakdown or something." Where should I take him - to an ophthalmologist, an optometrist, his pediatrician? Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Mamafreya (May 13, 2004)

I have no idea if this helps at all but I'll throw it out there just in case.

I had headaches when I was about 8 every single day for at least a month before I broke down and told my mom. I have no idea why I didn't tell her before but I was so scared that I had a brain tumor or something. I even snuck an aspirin every day too. I think her finding an empty aspirin bottle might have been the reason I finally told her. That poor woman. They were really really bad sometimes like what you're describing.

Anyway, she took me to the doctor and they said that there was nothing wrong and it was just me growing and maybe hormonal changes were causing the headaches. I don't know if that was the case but from that day on the headaches were gone. I think I had a headache that lasted for a while and then I got scared so it became the monster in the closet, you know.

Do you think it might be something like that?


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Could be allergies. I get forehead headaches all the time with allergies. But, I would take him to the Ped to get it checked out and if they continue I'd start going to specialists. The eye doctor would be a good start too. Maybe he needs glasses.


----------



## KatieBonita (Mar 21, 2009)

Start with an Optometrist who specialises in children, ring whoever you see to see if they see kids. Forehead headaches at age 7 are a fairly normal presentation for a longsighted or astigmatic kid - they just need glasses, and maybe only for a short time.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

get him checked out. Kids get migraines, too. Allergies and migraines both cause headaches in the forehead area and around the eyes, and they're miserable.

Poor little guy.









Keep a food diary, too, in case there is a food sensitivity, because both allergy headaches and migraines can be tracked that way.

Some foods don't react for a day or 2, so be diligent about it and see if you notice any patterns.


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

i would get eyes checked first.
things in 'food' that can trigger headaches-
nitrites and nitrates (in bacon, lunchmeats , hot dogs, as part of the preserving process, but you can buy these products nitrate and nitrite free
MSG is a big trigger for most, myself included, and it is in many foods, including all the campbells soups i have read labels on except heathy request
red 40 has many side effects as can blue lake #1

maybe look up a site for child meditation to help him while you are trying to diagnose


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

a surprising trigger I just discovered this year is apples!

I can't have bleu cheese or tea, either.









Some nuts are a problem for many people, as is chocolate.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I'd start at the chiropractor, then eye doctor. If I haven't been adjusted in a while, I'll get a headache that lasts for weeks & once I get adjusted, it disappears just like that.

I am also VERY sensitive to MSG & suspect that it was to blame for my frequent (4+ in a week) headaches as a child that almost always led to vomiting.

Lyme disease is another suspect when it comes to sudden & prolonged headaches (& Bartonella, a common co-infection.)


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe try an antihistamine and see if that helps - if so, allergies may be causing (not sure where you are but the pollen here is awful).

Has he started t-ball or soccer or some other activity - maybe getting dehydrated?

My DS got headaches for a few weeks, but then they went away. I suspect those "growing" hormones did affect him.

When DS got headaches I'd have him take a warm bath in a darkened room with a glass of orange juice and some Tylenol. That helped him best.


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

For frontal headaches, foods such as sugar, honey, molasses, fruits (especially tropical ones), fruit juices, chocolate, tomatos, white flour, candy, soda, etc. can trigger them.

You can try avoiding them for a while and see if that helps.

Good luck!


----------

